# 15 year old mare



## arastangrider (Jan 5, 2008)

what do you think about this mares comf. she is very out of shape but is getting there she has had some reining training but not a finished reiner I was thinking about doing some local shows with her this year WP do you think she could so it with her build (I'm not used to QH's so no idea) she is cow bred no pleasure bred k


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

long back, her rump makes it look like she has some percheron in her, she might even be a good carrige horse')))


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

She's incredibly cow-hocked, she has a long back, and I don't really like her shoulder...but I like how she moves, looks more english than western.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Long back, thick neck, cow hocked, toed out in back. Her rear hooves also look rather long too.

She looks really stocky too.


----------



## arastangrider (Jan 5, 2008)

wow I guess she wouldn't make any kind of pleasure horse huh the one thing I will say is that I wouldn't consiter her incredbly cow hawked the last picture isnt the best but I dont mind a horse being a lil. as for an english horse that one pic is the most i'v ever seen her extend but with her stocky shoulders it cant be easy. so any good qualitys you see


----------



## arastangrider (Jan 5, 2008)

morganshow11 said:


> long back, her rump makes it look like she has some percheron in her, she might even be a good carrige horse')))


 and you if you don't have anything nice to say dont say anything at all no girl wants to hear she has a huge butt!!! lol


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT (Jun 8, 2008)

morganshow11 said:


> long back, her rump makes it look like she has some percheron in her, she might even be a good carrige horse')))


 
Where do you get Percheron? She doesnt look anything like one in any respect :? She looks like a pleasantly plump Arab mare :lol: Really cute, I like her. She looks like she has alot of "spring" to her strides. lol


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

That mare looks like she's a draft cross. Not sure what the rest of her is but there has to be some draft in there. what are you wanting to do with her?


----------



## arastangrider (Jan 5, 2008)

um she is a reg paint


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

I was gonna say...i dont know were all of you are getting a draft from or any thing like that...i see a quarter horse body..i personally like her.


----------



## ShannonSevenfold (Oct 11, 2008)

Only thing I see is that she is a tad butt high.

Otherwise she's gorgeous. =)


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

i really think she looks QH, nothing more ... she is stocky and that is how a QH is build, most of the time/around here... i think she is cute and would be a great horse ... more muscle as you said but i like her


----------



## Sullivan17 (Oct 30, 2008)

I really like her, i don't really see where people are getting that she's cow hocked.
I think she could do western pleasure nice.. and I don't think she has and draft in her.. She's just a big bred Quarter horse.. I think she would look tons better when she get muscle in place of her extra weight


----------



## Dreamer1215 (Jan 31, 2009)

_I can't comment too much on comfirmation - I've been quizzing myself via the horse mag, but from what I see she looks nice. She is pretty._

_And I don't think her butt is big! lol Looks well muscled to me! _


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Harlee rides horses said:


> She's incredibly cow-hocked, she has a long back, and I don't really like her shoulder...but I like how she moves, looks more english than western.


 i 100% agree!


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

She doesn't look that long backed to me, and for a Paint, certainly doesn't have a big butt (you want to see a stocky horse with a big butt, look at the pix of our Paint Lady).
I think she's a beauty.
BTW, although many QH/Paint people perfer short backed horses, a long backed one can do just as well. Our Angel is long backed and won ribbons in team penning.


----------



## arastangrider (Jan 5, 2008)

I will try to get more pics when the weather clears. She would not make a good english horse she extended to her full potential in that pic and I don't think it will happen again lol.I also relized that her back might look longer in those pics because I have her streched out like an arab


----------

